# Custom watch case for project



## mikeukrainetz (Jul 9, 2008)

Its been a while since I last posted any progress on my watch build so heres an update.

Ive designed the basic case shape and size with critical dimensions on CAD and have now translated these to a degree into a model / mockup.

The whole case was done by hand with nothing more than a few tools and a set of callipers. All dimensions are now to +/- .5mm which is about as close as I can get with this material. What Ive used is super-sculpy which molds well, holds its shape, can be polished, hardened and added too. So far its worked extremely well and Im happy with the results. The main body of the case was done in step 1 and the lugs were added in step 2. The final stage in this is coring the center to accept the movement to the correct dimensions and finish sanding.

The material at this stage is really brittle, there isnt much left to retain any structural rigidity so Im thinking I may leave any finalizing until I cast.

I will be using this as a mold to cast the final case. I may do this twice to get a wax copy I can work further and use to cast a few more in the future.

As far as materials go Im hoping to first try a bronze similar to that of Anonimo's newer models. I have always loved the look of this material. 
If things work out to my satisfaction I may try solid rose gold. Even though the material cost would be fairly high there isnt a whole lot of material left.

One big disappointing happening in all this was the kids must have got at the movement as its gone from running when I put it away to what Im assuming is a broken balance staff.... (I havent confirmed this) so now Im on the lookout for another 12s hunter.

Here are some photos of my ongoing progress... other photos and info can be found on my flickr site.










Dial side:









Case bottom:


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

Quite Interesting process, Mike. :-!

I would like to see some screenshots of your DXF's, nothing serious.

Go gold, it would suit your design so good, maybe an alloy if that is too much gold. |>


----------



## goddino371 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sinewy, muscular lines of the case sets this watch apart. Interesting play of silver on gold. You've definitely got a winner!


----------

